# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  عودة بي اوت على جهاااز سامسات 5200

## mohamed73

عودة بي اوت على جهاااز سامسات 5200     SAMSAT HD 5200 SUPER V236 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-11-29 01:25:45 beoutq ok without activating iks  SAMSAT HD 5200 SUPER V205 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-26 05:11:04 CHANGE BOOT LOGO  SAMSAT HD 5200 SUPER V237 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-17 15:40:01 Support abertis in 30W  SAMSAT HD 5200 SUPER V238 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-26 05:06:24 FIX BEOUTQ  SAMSAT HD 5200 SUPER PLUS V238 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-26 05:09:17 FIX BEOUTQ  SAMSAT HD 5200 SUPER V240 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2018-12-30 11:42:16 FIX BEOUTQ

----------

